
Google VP named Dean of Carnegie Mellon’s School of Computer Science - shacker
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/news/google-vp-named-dean-carnegie-mellon%E2%80%99s-school-computer-science
======
mjn
Looks like a good choice, covering quite a few strengths. Unlike many
"external" hires plucked from industry to lead university divisions (which
doesn't always work out well), Moore is as much of a CMUer as a Googler: He
was professor in the school he'll now be dean of from 1993 to 2006, and has
maintained strong ties since, so is quite familiar with its culture and
operation.

~~~
mathattack
Seems like a good move. It sends a signal that it's ok for faculty to work in
industry. Probably a net benefit to the school, but perhaps may have some
unintended consequences of faculty leaving too.

Doesn't CMU also have a campus or program in Silicon Valley?

~~~
cdibona
Also another campus in Qatar, I've been to all three (collect em all!)

------
quantombone
I remember taking Moore's grad level Machine Learning course in 2005 (was co-
taught with Tom Mitchell). I have great memories from that course, especially
interactions with my fellow robotics friends: Mark Palatucci (now a co-founder
and officer at Anki), Geoffrey Hollinger (now a professor at Oregon State),
and Jon Huang (now a postdoc at Stanford).

Moore gave us a very intuitive way to understand machine learning algorithms,
and Mitchell gave us a more theoretical account. I remember working with Jon
Huang on a Latent Dirichelet Allocation algorithm implementation for the final
project. It was a lot of fun and very intense at the same time. Such great
memories!

Moore have me an excellent foundation of concepts, and I'm really glad for CMU
to have such a respectable figure back on campus.

I expect great things for CMU, especially Robotics and Machine Learning!

------
litmus
Any time I come across that makes me respect CMU more, I'm uncomfortably
reminded of their continued association with the SEI and CMMI. Yes it came out
of CMU, yes it's a cash cow, yes things like healthcare.gov show how CMMI
compliance are crucial to creating quality software. Okay yeah the last thing
not so much.

Seriously, it's marketing snake oil and its creating wasteful barriers to
entry for companies thinking of creating innovative user-friendly government
software. And it can't die fast enough. I know its probably not high on this
dean's priority list, but if I were a CMU student I'd be embarrassed that my
university was associated a pseudo-serious institution that makes claims
vastly exceeding what the scientific method can conclude given the data they
present. The gap between their projected air of authority and their
obliviousness to the limits of their methodology should make any engineer-
oriented person uneasy. Yes there are probably some smart people in the SEI
with interesting war stories and such but the whole certification thing has
got to go.

Most of you in start-ups probably never heard of CMMI. This is generally a
good thing.

~~~
doktrin
I work in the CERT division at the SEI. I have no idea what CMMI stands for,
and I'm not even sure what it actually _is_ [1]. If I hadn't heard it
mentioned in passing once or twice over the last year, I would be even more
clueless.

What I would like my perspective to convey, is that the SEI is a relatively
large institution. I am aware there is some methodology-type work being done,
but I've never met anyone who is engaged with it.

For what it's worth, I think the SEI handles some interesting R&D. It's not
all sunshine and rainbows, but in my experience it compares favorably to the
startup world in terms of dynamism and engineering challenges.

[1] So, I did end up googling it, and it turns out CMMI was handed off to a
dedicated institute and is no longer managed or developed by the SEI.

[http://www.sei.cmu.edu/cmmi/](http://www.sei.cmu.edu/cmmi/)

------
alceufc
Since cs.cmu.edu seems to have trouble handling the 'HN effect', this other
link on the story (from cmu.edu) may be useful:

[http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/society/2014/spring/google-vp-
na...](http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/society/2014/spring/google-vp-named-cmu-
dean.shtml)

------
georgewfraser
I took ai from Dr Moore as an undergrad; he's an excellent teacher. These
sorts of close ties between industry and academia are a great thing in a world
where <10% of grad students become professors; I would love to see more of
this in the biomedical fields.

------
chadwickthebold
Anybody else think the header on this page is too big? If you scroll to the
bottom and take the footer into account the content is almost restricted to
1/3 of the window.

~~~
dredmorbius
__ANY __fixed paged header is too big.

If it's a site I plan on revisiting, I'll modify CSS (Stylebot / Stylish
plugins) to "position: static".

If it's not, I'll simply set it to "display: none;" as I do with other page
annoyances.

~~~
gatehouse
Yeah, it's the browser toolbar 2.0. I have a bookmarklet to delete page
elements and half the time I use it on these. The other half is on blog posts
that have a huge picture of the author right along side. I can't read with
someone staring at me.

------
jason_slack
I read the title to quickly and thought that Jeff Dean was going to CM.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Dean_(computer_scientist)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Dean_\(computer_scientist\))

------
davidjeet
More importantly though, what's his stance on gay marriage and the Iraq war?

